# Crescita Gentoo ed elenco società che la usano...

## .:deadhead:.

Mi sono imbattuto in questo articolo su netcraft e ho visto con piacere che Gentoo, pur essendo dietro a distro più blasonato, ha cmq un tasso di crescita davvero interessante.

Speriamo che sempre più SysAdmin la incontrino sul loro cammino e ne rimangano affascinati   :Smile: 

Sarebbe utile avere un elenco di società che usano Gentoo in produzione così da avere dei precedenti a livello aziendale. Al Webbit di Milano infatti ci si è avvicinato uno chiedendo se c'erano delle aziende che la utilizzavano in produzione... E a parte il mio serverino samba e quello di posta di MyZelf, ci siamo trovati ad ammettere che non avevamo dati precisi.  

 :Twisted Evil:  Questa mentalità è purtroppo diffusa tra i manager GNUrant di informatica: non considero il prodotto se non lo usa già qualcuno e se non è più che famoso  :Twisted Evil: 

Potrebbe essere un utile strumento di diffusione...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mi sono imbattuto in questo articolo su netcraft e ho visto con piacere che Gentoo, pur essendo dietro a distro più blasonato, ha cmq un tasso di crescita davvero interessante.
> 
> 

 

Si, ne avevamo parlato e a questo punto si vede che MyZelF dice le bugie riferiva che il tasso di crescita di gentoo era il più elevato in tabella (che sia un effetto secondario del rum che beve quando legge il forum?)

----------

## Apetrini

Riasumo questo thred perche vorrei porre l'attenzione della comunità su questa questione...

Oggi stavo gurdando(cavoli..cazzeggio invece di studiare fisica) la pagina inerente agli stages del 3 anno della mia facoltà (Informatica) e ho notato che tra le proposte di stage ci sono pochissime aziende che richiedono persone che vogliono lavorare su un sistema Linux. Da questo sono rimasto profondamente deluso, perche le aziende stanno cercando in primis "utonti Micrososft".

Ora anche le poche aziende che cercano persone con buon livello di conoscienza linux, si limitano a specificare le distro Suse o Fedora, mentre io non so cosa darei per aver la possibilità di lavorare con una gentoo!!

Ora vorrei sapere da voi cosa ne pensate della crescita di linux, come sistema di riferimento business, in primis e di gentoo poi...

In un futuro non troppo lontano si potranno trovare aziende che cercano utenti con conoscienza linux, in particolare gentoo? Io spero di si...

----------

## Sonik

si ma un server o u installazione debian, suse o fedora un tecnico la fa in 1-2 ore e 100-200 (prezzo a caso) e con gentoo in 6-7 e 300-400... 

senza contare la maggiore spesa per la manutenzione.. ed è anche meno seguita.. suse ha dietro novell... non è poco.. e fedora red hat..

----------

## lopio

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> si ma un server o u installazione debian, suse o fedora un tecnico la fa in 1-2 ore e 100-200 (prezzo a caso) e con gentoo in 6-7 e 300-400... 
> 
> senza contare la maggiore spesa per la manutenzione.. ed è anche meno seguita.. suse ha dietro novell... non è poco.. e fedora red hat..

 

si' credo che il problema sia il "supporto" che in teoria sta dietro. 

Credo che per le aziende sia  molto ma molto importante avere un riferimento fisso a cui eventualmente rivolgersi in caso di casini e quindi si rivolge ai soliti noti. Vaglielo a spiegare che il forum gentoo e' il numero 1 e che potrebbe tranquillamente sopperire...

----------

## mouser

Il fatto fondamentale, non è tanto la durata dell'installazione od il prezzo (se si stesse a guardare quello, tutti passerebbero a linux, inveced i continuare ad utilizzare M$)....... L'idea è che l'azienda vuole avere alle spalle qualcuno che gli fornisca:

a) Supporto: se qualcosa non dovesse andare a livello di distribuzione, bisogna avere la RedHat, piuttosto che la Novell/Suse da chiamare per chiedere delucidazione e, nel caso, personalizzazioni

b) Scalabilità dei sensi di colpa: se qualcosa non funziona proprio, neanche dopo aver installato la distro seduti al centro di un pentacolo scritto con il sangue di gallo nero (giusto per fare un riferimento a testi passati  :Laughing:  ), bisogna avere qualcuno a cui dare la colpa.... ed è scomodo/inutile per un'azienda dare la colpa al singolo consulente/dipendente, risulta molto più comodo darla ad un'altra azienda, come RedHat o Suse.....

Personalmente nella mia azienda installiamo RedHat (o Fedora) unicamente quando ce lo richiede il cliente, altrimenti debian...... e comunque fondamentalmente perchè c'è un mio collega che sono 10 anni che usa debian, e che in caso di problemi riesce a fare un troubleshooting più veloce rispetto a quanto potrei fare io con gentoo..... in ogni caso, avendo a disposizione un pò di macchine (IBM NetFinity/RS6000 e diverse Sun) ho intenzione di fare un pò di test di installazione gentoo su queste e magari, perchè no, di preparare un client da tenere in ufficio solo con questa..... chissà che in futuro un cliente non lo richieda  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

Comunque i dati aggiornati per la statistica che dava origine al vecchio thread sono qui.

Sembra che

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo continues to grow strongly, passing 100,000 active sites in November

 .

Ciao

----------

## xlillo

In ambito aziendale vedo distro come suse e fedora molto avvantaggiate per diversi motivi.

Il supporto di Novell o RH in primis, poi c'e' il discorso software commerciale, che spesso e volentieri viene pacchettizato rpm per le 2 suddette distro.

Anche debian e' messa bene, ha repository in ogni angolo con qualcosa come 17000 pacchetti.

La nostra amata gentoo (che personalmente considero la migliore distro su piazza) potrebbe crescere se adottasse delle politiche un po' piu' user-friendly, un sistema di pacchetti per binari e una installazione piu' umana.

Personalmente penso a livello di qualita' la gentoo sia superiore a molte distro, comprese quelle commerciali.

Ovviamente questa e' solo la mia opinione.

----------

## mouser

 *xlillo wrote:*   

> La nostra amata gentoo (che personalmente considero la migliore distro su piazza) potrebbe crescere se adottasse delle politiche un po' piu' user-friendly, un sistema di pacchetti per binari e una installazione piu' umana. 

 

Su uno di questi punti non mi trovi troppo d'accordo: se ci fosse un sistema completo a binari, tanto varrebbe installare una debian o una fedora.... insomma, la cosa ottima di gentoo è che è ottimizzata per l'hardware sulla quale gira, ed il sistema a binari va proprio contro questo tipo di filosofia.

Per l'installazione, in via non ufficiale una installazione grafica fedora-style già esiste, e credo che tra poco sarà adottata anche dai cervelloni di gentoo!!!

Per quanto riguarda il supporto, per Suse non ti sò dire niente, ma ho provato a chiamare più volte la RedHat dopo pressante richiesta di clienti, e questi mai una volta che avessero risposto.....

Anche sotto questo aspetto, se si dovesse guardare solo il supporto, RedHat sarebbe l'ultima distro da installare

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Stavo per scrivere un post identico a quello di mouser   :Very Happy: 

Sto diventando un fan di questo fanciullo (<---- Ma non ditelo a nessuno)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

"Escalation" è il motivo principale per l'uso di una distro con una società alle spalle   :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Su uno di questi punti non mi trovi troppo d'accordo: se ci fosse un sistema completo a binari, tanto varrebbe installare una debian o una fedora.... insomma, la cosa ottima di gentoo è che è ottimizzata per l'hardware sulla quale gira, ed il sistema a binari va proprio contro questo tipo di filosofia.

 

E' vero, e io ero uno dei principali sostenitori di questa filosofia: però devi ammettere che su un sistema in cui la disponibilità è cruciale, sacrificare 40min di cpu solo perché è uscito un nuovo gcc può dar fastidio. E in generale, io ho passato a binari quasi tutti i pacchetti che potevano esserlo (es firefox) senza notare grossi rallentamenti.

Penso che gentoo abbia anche altre ottime qualità, come la straordinaria flessibilità, anche senza compilare per forza tutto.

Ciao

----------

## Sonik

si ma metti che un cliente ti chieda di installare un distro qualsiasi te vai li alle dieci di mattina e gli di andare a farsi un week end di vacanza e quando

torna si trova gentoo pronta? non si puo stare piu di 1-2 al max ore per installare un SO.. seno perdi il lavoro dopo 1 una settimana.. non credo che nessuno

paghi soldi mentre vede codici sullo schermo e te gli rispondi: " ancora un ora e ha finito di fare il bootstrap, me ne dia altre 3 e siamo all'emerge system, 

ma nn si preoccupi per domani abbiamo anche kde..." cioe è troppo lunga e il tempo è denaro per chi ti ha chiamato..

debian stai mezzora a installarla.. suse e fedora uguale!

----------

## xlillo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Su uno di questi punti non mi trovi troppo d'accordo: se ci fosse un sistema completo a binari, tanto varrebbe installare una debian o una fedora.... insomma, la cosa ottima di gentoo è che è ottimizzata per l'hardware sulla quale gira, ed il sistema a binari va proprio contro questo tipo di filosofia.
> 
> 

 

Installare un OS in poco tempo e poi ottimizzarlo in seguito come uno chiede, sarebbe un risparmio di denaro in ambito aziendale, ovviamente e' un mio parere   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Mah, i tempi di installazione di gentoo su macchine aziendali credo siano veloci.....

Ora, devo provare perchè non so bene e non ho ancora fatto la prova, ma credo che sul "piccolino" RS/6000 della IBM (faccio notare che un singolo box può contenere fino a 16 processori a 64bit con, eventualmente 16GB di ram), i tempi magari sono un pochettino minori...... si fa un bello stage3, si ricompila il kernel con il supporto al multi-processore e alla ingente quantità di ram, e si lancia la compilazione...... non credo ci impieghi 3 ore per il system....

Poi magari mi sbaglio, ne!

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sto diventando un fan di questo fanciullo (<---- Ma non ditelo a nessuno)    

 Ma che caVo Vagazzo questo gutteV  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> si ma metti che un cliente ti chieda di installare un distro qualsiasi te vai li alle dieci di mattina e gli di andare a farsi un week end di vacanza e quando
> 
> torna si trova gentoo pronta? non si puo stare piu di 1-2 al max ore per installare un SO.. seno perdi il lavoro dopo 1 una settimana.. non credo che nessuno
> 
> paghi soldi mentre vede codici sullo schermo e te gli rispondi: " ancora un ora e ha finito di fare il bootstrap, me ne dia altre 3 e siamo all'emerge system, 
> ...

 

Il mantenimento di una gentoo è molto più semplice però. E poi puoi farti sempre uno stage4 con un sistema standard pronto.

----------

## Sonik

si insomma.. se vuoi installare un programma con emerge devi ricompilarlo e il dipendente invece di lavorare

si vede portage che lavora e il resto del pc di certo non è veloce come senza portage che compila.. si, ci

sono i binari ma allora tanto vale fedora o suse appunto..

io imho vedo gentoo per server di aziende che ha gente al suo interno che la sappia usare bene e mantenga

la distro o a singoli individui per uso propio!

insomma anche adesso che in alto adige-trentino ( è li? nn mi ricordo se li o in valle d'aosta) hanno messo linux su tutti i pc delle scuole (eduknoppix)

ti immagini a installare gentoo?? sarebbe un suicido.. stai 2 settimane in una scuola con 50 pc (lenti) e da stage 4 

ne vale la pena? non vale la pena usare suse o fedora a sto punto? per quello rimmarrà una distro di nicchia per me.. destinata

a server importanti e a uso personale..

----------

## Luca89

Dipende un po da come vedi tu un sistema gentoo, se lo vedi solo come prestazioni e compilazioni è un discorso. Se lo vedi come un sistema pulito, ordinato e che permette di installare solo ciò che serve nell'ambiente in cui deve funzionare è un altro. Non sto solo difendendo a spada tratta gentoo perchè mi piace, recentemente ho avuto una esperienza simile a quella a cui ti riferisci tu, ho messo una ubuntu per i motivi che hai detto tu, però avrei preferito una gentoo, sarebbe risultato un sistema più funzionale secondo me; comunque non voglio essere ripetitivo ne ho parlato proprio ora in un thread nell'altra sezione.

----------

## makoomba

bah, io ormai installo gentoo solo da miei stage4 su qualsiasi cosa nel range tostapane - 4xXeon.

la differenza fondamentale rispetto ad una distro binaria sta nel packager ( e mica cazzi, mi si passi la licenza poetica).

alla fine del processo (20m quando va male) ho una gentoo.

i problemi sono altri, ad esempio il submit di ebuild non testati (tempo fa mi è successo con dig) 

o cambi radicali di layout di configurazione che scatenano le ire della comunità (apache/php).

cmq, se devo fare un bilancio, da quando ho migrato a gentoo quasi ogni server, la mia vita da sysadmin è molto più tranquilla.

ps

se nell'ultima frase ci sono troppe virgole, ignoratene pure qualcuna a piacere.

----------

## Danilo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Dipende un po da come vedi tu un sistema gentoo, se lo vedi solo come prestazioni e compilazioni è un discorso. Se lo vedi come un sistema pulito, ordinato e che permette di installare solo ciò che serve nell'ambiente in cui deve funzionare è un altro. 

 

Credo che il vero vantaggio sia l'ultimo.

Con il mio AMD 700 non noto differenze apparenti tra -Os -O2 -O3.

In compenso posso installare la kde una settimana dopo che e' uscita...

Sotto Mandrake invece era un fare a botte con le dipendenze...

----------

## Ferdinando

Quoto in pieno Danilo: se esce un bug su un programma che ho su un server, ho tutto l'interesse a passare ad una versione più aggiornata in cui il bug sia stato risolto, e questo richiede di aggiornare anche le dipendenze; e d'altro canto, su un server vorrei avere solo i programmi che mi sono strettamente necessari, per evitare che i programmi inutili magari abbiano anche delle vulnerabilità, e in questo portage è il sistema più adatto.

Secondo me è questa la vera forza di gentoo: certo anche la debian limita le vulnerabilità, ma i programmi sono vecchi di secoli.

Ciao

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> si insomma.. se vuoi installare un programma con emerge devi ricompilarlo e il dipendente invece di lavorare
> 
> si vede portage che lavora e il resto del pc di certo non è veloce come senza portage che compila.. si, ci
> 
> sono i binari ma allora tanto vale fedora o suse appunto..
> ...

 

Domanda scema... ma in situazioni scolastiche (e ne ho una esperienza) non sarebbe meglio utilizzare un terminal server e dei thin client?

beh a parte gli scherzi io ho un'altra opinione, nel senso che se faccio una installazione di un serve con Gentoo vedo di mantenere i diritti di SuperAdmin io, e di lasciare ai vari elementi del "CED" il compito di inserire utenti e fare politiche su di essi... e basta; con gentoo posso fare questo ed altro e soprattutti riesco a gestire meglio le cose, visto che con il progetto hardened+PA+grsecurity faccio delle buone ACL e limito gli altri amministratori in questo modo sono sicuro che non possono fare dei danni fatali o almeno riesco a contenere/limitare le cose...

Poi quoto in pieno questo detto da makoomba

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> bah, io ormai installo gentoo solo da miei stage4 su qualsiasi cosa nel range tostapane - 4xXeon.
> 
> la differenza fondamentale rispetto ad una distro binaria sta nel packager ( e mica cazzi, mi si passi la licenza poetica).
> 
> alla fine del processo (20m quando va male) ho una gentoo.
> ...

 

Anche io utilizzo stage4, l'ho fatto per pura esigenza e poi in questo modo con un tempo minimo per l'installazione dopo sono già pronto per configurare il sistema e darlo in pasto a "CED" di turno...

Ovviamente tutto questo è IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Vorrei dire una cosa riguardo alla mia esperienza personale...

Come ho gia detto in qualche post ho messo gentoo su serverini e nulla piu, però vorrei far notare alle persone che uno dei maggior punti di forza che secondo me ha gentoo è LA SEMPLICITA!! Di questo ne sono fermamente convinto da qui il controllo "quasi" totale della macchina...

Insomma se uno deve fare una cosa cosi come viene e in fretta allora gentoo non è per lui, ma se uno vuole fare le cose "al meglio" difficilmente ci riuscira con altre distro, almeno non con la facilità di gentoo... tutto questo rigorosamente IMHO.

----------

## Nuitari

scusatemi la brevissima spammatina ma mi e' sorta automatica:

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Al Webbit di Milano infatti ci si è avvicinato uno chiedendo se c'erano delle aziende che la utilizzavano in produzione... E a parte il mio serverino samba e quello di posta di MyZelf, ci siamo trovati ad ammettere che non avevamo dati precisi.  
> 
> 

 

dovevate dirgli che secondo le ultime indiscrezioni la usa Bill nel suo portatile personale    :Laughing: 

Adesso veniamo alle cose "serie". Credo che gentoo sara' destinata ad avere un ruolo comunque marginale in quanto la sua semplicita' non e' delle piu immediate. Colgo come esempio quello che han fatto nella mia uni dove per insegnare un pizzico di linux hanno montato red hat credo piu che altro per la velocita' di installazione e per il fatto che le performance non erano importanti (oltre che per il fatto che gli stessi tecnici di lab da noi son degli ignoranti buoni solo a leccare il culo ai prof). Come gia' detto con questo non voglio sminuire gentoo che ritengo una distro molto potente, ma come gia' detto da alcuni i suoi punti di forza sono altri  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io credo che l'arma migliore di chi usa gentoo siano la consapevolezza e la documentazione. La conoscenza del proprio sistema, che attraverso anche solo l'installazione di Gentoo, effettuata manualmente, uno acquisisce, son cose uniche che permettono di vivere senza il timore o la soggezione verso il nostro schiavo, il ns sistema operativo. Usando gentoo [con criterio] si sà esattamente cosa si ha sotto il motore e se accade qualche cosa, è perchè lo si ha deciso.

Flessibilità: il binario è lento, portage è rock. Una struttura ad rpm non regge contro l'estrema flessibilità e l'adattabilità di un sistema dotato di use flag. Inoltre dai sorgenti si passa ai binari, ma la vedo dura effettuare l'inverso  :Wink:  in caso di più macchine gentoo, una la si può lasciare a compilare e le altre possono ricevere da questa il pacchetto così creato [vedi l'opzione buildpackage di portage o il tool quickpackage]. Cmq son rari i sistemi che son sempre sotto carico 24h.

Stabilità: Gentoo non ha il concetto di versione e questo porta ad eliminare uno dei più grandi mal di testa per tutti i sysadmin: l'aggiornamento. Non sempre gli update da una release all'altra vanno per il verso giusto e quindi ci si trova a fare installazioni ex-novo. E spesso per poter usare nuove versioni di determinati pacchetti bisogna avere l'ultima release o si deve ricorrere a pacchetti non ufficiali. E chi ci assicura che questi pacchetti non creino problemi? Con gentoo non accadrà mai nulla del genere, il sistema è in perenne aggiornamento, pacchetto per pacchtto dipendenza per dipendenza, tanto è vero che c'è gente che ha installato gentoo da anni e non ha mai reinstallato ed ha il sistema aggiornato all'ultima release. Questo è quel che si dice un sistema ben ingegnerizzato! 

Sicurezza: partendo dai sorgenti possiamo arrivare ovunque, anche ad un sistema hardened, e cmq le use flag ci permettono di avere binare con tutte e sole le feautures di cui necessitiamo: meno funzionalità ci sono meno bachi ci possono essere.

Binari: Stavolta parliamo di applicazioni rilascaite come binari. Molte applicazioni possono esser installate in gentoo senza per questo esser rilasciate come sorgenti, basti pensave alla JVM di sun o a molti giochi quali Enemy Territoryo Unreal Tournament. La flessibilità di portage è proprio qui che si vede. Mentre un sistema di pacchettizzazione non può gestire questo genere di cose e quindi ci si trova ad avere un programma installato a mano e allora tanto vale usare slackware , con gentoo si ha un UNICO interlocutore per la gestione del sistema. Inoltre, la creazione di ebuild, essendo questi dei semplici files di testo, è molto intuitiva.

Per finire, la mancanza di diffusione di gentoo sta nella mancanza di conoscenza dei sysadmin o nella scarsa elasticità mentale.

Soluzioni di backup e ripristino come lo stage4 o altro son applicabili su altre distro linux, in fondo il motto "Everything is a file" vale sempre... Ma putacaso è nata con gentoo questa semplice ed efficace idea...

La semplicità, innanzitutto. [dovremo proporlo alla Gentoo Foundation come slogan  :Smile:  ]

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto in pieno quello che ha appena citato deadhead!!!

Inoltro aggiungo che parlando con un mio amico che sviluppa per SUSE (ehm... conoscete Arcangeli) beh gli parali della mia esigenza di avere una distro flessibile e non schematizzata come Suse/Debian e fu lui a suggerirmi Gentoo... anche se ci rise sopra dicendomi che poi dovevo compilarmi tutto da capo... beh ho colto la sfida e debbo dire con piacere... in effetti ho perso tempo solo la prima installazione da newbe e poi ora ho fatto il mio stage4 e riesco a installarmela completa e configurata in 25 min... non male no?

Comunque credo che la scarsa diffusione di Gentoo sia a causa anche della giovinezza del progetto rispetto ad altre distribuzioni e poi anche la mancanza di pubblicità... che come sappiamo è l'anima del commercio... anche la nomea di distro da Guru è un pò un deterrente per chi vuole iniziare l'approccio... 

Comunque Gento è Rock, ubuntu/debian sono lente rigorosamente IMHO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> conoscete Arcangeli

 Cioè fammi capire, tu sei amico di Arcangeli??? MAPPORCA!!!!   :Shocked:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Surprised:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si,io e lui siamo di Imola e abbiamo fatto le scuole medie/superiori/2 anni di università insieme.... fra l'altro appena abbiamo un pò di tempo dobbiamo prenderci un aperetivo... sono mesi che per problemi di uno o dell'altro abbiamo rimandato  :Very Happy: 

Beh comunque sta di fatto che la passione per Linux l'ho ereditata da lui   :Wink: 

Mi scuso con i vari moderatori per il post mooooooolto Off-Topic.......   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> [cut]

 

Complimenti, bel post, hai spiegato molto chiaramente quali sono le vere peculiarità di Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

